# Denis Kirkham



## denkirk

I've just had a thought and I have decided to ask advice even though it will show 1) some ignorance of fundamentals, 2) try something that can't be done, 3) try something that shouldn't even be thought about being done  !!

Can I try to use banjo strings on a baritone ukulele, I'm always trying new things and in a moment of madness I had this idea , I don't know why but I was wondering what the sound would be like 

I know I sound slightly mad, well my wife thinks I am :lol: but any thoughts as to how it may sound or ruin my ukulele ?

Denis ><>


----------



## denkirk

Guess it was a dumb question anyways !!
Denis
><>


----------



## senza sordino

Perhaps no one knows the answer. I have a small ukulele that I can sort of play if I have the chord chart in front of me. It has nylon strings. I think metal strings might need more tension that what the ukulele was designed for, or the metal strings might damage the fretboard. But it's just speculation, I really have no idea.


----------



## denkirk

I'm just curious to find out what it would sound like, it's the kind of crazy idea that might just work, but knowing me I wouldn't get the tension tight enoughto achieve a tuning and break the fretboard trying, but then again if I was to slacken the strings after use it might just work......told you I was full of crazy ideas !!
Denis ><>


----------

